#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Маленький монах / Монах Тон / Dong seung

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4258346



Описание: По мотивам рассказа Хам Седока "Маленький монах". В буддийском монастыре осталось только три монаха: старый настоятель, юноша Чонсим и маленький мальчик Тонъём. Мальчик никогда не видел своей матери, он никогда не ходил в школу, он завидует детям, у которых есть родители. В юном Чонсим пробуждается жажда любви. Старый монах пытается спасти их обоих от соблазнов большого мира и от злой кармы.
Фильм вызывает сложные чувства. Пленительная красота природы, естественная смена времен года, обаяние детской улыбки сочетаются в нём с жестокостью, несправедливостью, обманом, предательством. Неоднозначный конец оставляет зрителя в растерянности.©

----------

Akaguma (09.09.2013), Паня (09.09.2013), Сергей Ч (09.09.2013)

----------

